# How do you set up BOGO (free) in Magento



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

HI!
I am trying to set up a BOGO Free on my site. I figured out how to BOGO free of the SAME Tshirt, but I want customers to add two (potentially) different Tshirts into the cart and the cart automatically deduct the cheapest priced Tshirt for a true BOGO Free. 

Anyone have any ideas? To make things a little more complicated all my T's are priced at 2 different price points ..BUT if need be I can make them all the same price for this BOGO. 

Thanks!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

If anyone is interested I figured out how to do this. Took me a week, but figured it out just in time for Black Friday! Close one!


----------



## catldavis (Mar 31, 2012)

GN said:


> If anyone is interested I figured out how to do this. Took me a week, but figured it out just in time for Black Friday! Close one!


Very nice Magento site! I came too late, but glad you figured it out.


----------



## ashleyp (Mar 3, 2016)

GN said:


> If anyone is interested I figured out how to do this. Took me a week, but figured it out just in time for Black Friday! Close one!


You did it on magento?

I'm trying to do that on my Magento site. It will only do the BOGO if its the same item but not if its two separate items


----------

